# Favorite TiteGroup .45 loads?



## Big A (Mar 28, 2008)

Looking to hear about any success' or failures using TiteGroup for .45 acp.


----------



## Komrowski (Apr 20, 2007)

I have tried tighgroup but didnt realy like it, it works good in the 40sw but clays worked better as dose bullsey, or even wst. You can get a decent load out of it but its just not that accurate.


----------

